# Paddy Vapes!



## kabir499

Let's the those amazing Paddy Vapes you've got. Here is mine!
Also any other Local hardware!









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kabir499

KZOR said:


> View attachment 122442


What serial no do you have? Liking the Setup!


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kabir499

Clouds4Days said:


> View attachment 122444


How are you finding that squonk?
Honest mini review please!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

kabir499 said:


> What serial no do you have?


#0036

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kabir499

KZOR said:


> #0036


#lowlyfe sick man, Ever thought about getting a stack tube, from paddy? If he does.
I wonder how it will be. In comparison to the broadside stack. Your thoughts?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

kabir499 said:


> How are you finding that squonk?
> Honest mini review please!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Hi bud, yeah sure will give you my pros and cons.

Pros:
.Small and compact
.Made really well
.Easy to swop out the battery and fill Squonk bottle
.Raw version always looks good with a quick polish
.Can use your own bottles if you so please
.Locking feature

Cons:
.Only fits 22mm attys without overhang
.Cleaning negative pin is basically impossible because you cant reach it unless you get a wire brush
.510 pin has to be manually adjusted (this can also be a pro as you can make your attys sit really flush)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

I definitely need to add a paddy to my collection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## kabir499

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 122460
> View attachment 122461
> View attachment 122462
> View attachment 122463


Rob, amazing. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 122460
> View attachment 122461
> View attachment 122462
> View attachment 122463



Those look really good @Rob Fisher, didnt you also have the 20700 or 26650 version?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Those look really good @Rob Fisher, didnt you also have the 20700 or 26650 version?



I had a 20700 but I hated the fire button!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> I had a 20700 but I hated the fire button!



I never got to see those Uncle, what was different on the fire button out of curiosity?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> I never got to see those Uncle, what was different on the fire button out of curiosity?



Yes... my original Paddy's had magnet fire buttons and were brilliant. Then I paid heavy for the stainless steel 20700 and when it arrived the fire button was so damn hard I bitched... and Justin said I should go to the hardware store and buy a spring... I wasn't happy after shelling out for a new mod and he quickly sent me another spring... and the fire button was not the same and I sold the mod... it was a waste of money as far as I'm concerned. My original stab wood Paddy I will never sell... it's a masterpiece and and I'm very attached to it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes... my original Paddy's had magnet fire buttons and were brilliant. Then I paid heavy for the stainless steel 20700 and when it arrived the fire button was so damn hard I bitched... and Justin said I should go to the hardware store and buy a spring... I wasn't happy after shelling out for a new mod and he quickly sent me another spring... and the fire button was not the same and I sold the mod... it was a waste of money as far as I'm concerned. My original stab wood Paddy I will never sell... it's a masterpiece and and I'm very attached to it.



I can imagine it cost a pretty penny. Not nice when one forks out a ton and is not impressed but we live and we learn, all in the name of having a great vape and awesome collection.

Those stab wood paddys are too beautiful, even if one doesn't use them they are beautiful display pieces.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn

Sicario with custom jacket...





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SouthernCelt

acorn said:


> Sicario with custom jacket...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


Nice! Where did you get the custom sleeve?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

SouthernCelt said:


> Nice! Where did you get the custom sleeve?


Hi there, a family member made it for me on a lathe from oak wood, still not treated, i'm still deciding if I want to give it a gloss clear coat or teak oil...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SouthernCelt

acorn said:


> Hi there, a family member made it for me on a lathe from oak wood, still not treated, i'm still deciding if I want to give it a gloss clear coat or teak oil...


Woah that is beautiful! I think I would go for the oil, or a good wax and polish.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## kabir499

Genosmate said:


> View attachment 123792
> View attachment 123793


Looks good!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Genosmate said:


> View attachment 123792
> View attachment 123793


26650?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Raindance said:


> 26650?


The purple one yes.The tube is 18650.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> The purple one yes.The tube is 18650.


Dont you mean pink?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

Thought I got away with it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Norman Anderson



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------

